# Found this awesome software for designing and testing circuit boards!!!



## de.das.dude (Dec 16, 2010)

http://www.ni.com/multisim/

please buy it if you like it! It comes with a 30 day free trial!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

I use multi sim in college. i have TONS of multisim projects i could upload

I also think i can get full licenses for free ill check on that


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

i love a lic to play with hahaha


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

crazyeyesreaper said:


> i love a lic to play with hahaha



Ill see what i can do when i get home


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2010)

We used Orcad, worked pretty well.


----------



## Kreij (Dec 16, 2010)

Software looks very cool.
Price ($2599) not so much. Ouch.


----------



## crazyeyesreaper (Dec 16, 2010)

yea not as bad as Maya tho lol gotta love them thar price tags


----------



## brandonwh64 (Dec 16, 2010)

It works good but it differs some from a real circuit you create. It doesnt read Impedience or wattage good.

In class we would build in multisim then build on a breadboard and the voltages/amps and such would be off but not by much but enough to see


----------



## remixedcat (Dec 16, 2010)

love the software----->hate the price tag.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 16, 2010)

eagle works great for creating circuit schematics and pcbs and is affordable


----------



## mlee49 (Dec 16, 2010)

PSpice is free and a great simple circuit builder/simulator.

Comes with tons of library's for sources and components. Simulations are well rounded as well.


----------



## Frick (Dec 16, 2010)

mlee49 said:


> PSpice is free and a great simple circuit builder/simulator.
> 
> Comes with tons of library's for sources and components. Simulations are well rounded as well.



Can vouch for it.


----------

